
Vuetube – Video resources that will help you to improve your Vue skills - flowck
http://vuetube.surge.sh
======
no1youknowz
As a jQuery diehard, I recently hit the wall with it and decided to work with
Vue instead. Looking at what I have learnt so far. I really wish I moved to
webpack, npm and Vue a year ago now. It's nothing short of amazing!

The Net Ninja does VueJS 2 and Vuex tutorials with a lot of great content.
Helped me getting up to speed fast and being able to move across easily.

I do see his series in the list, but starts at episode 15. Here's the full
playlist for both.

VueJS 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LYrN_cAJoA&list=PL4cUxeGkcC...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LYrN_cAJoA&list=PL4cUxeGkcC9gQcYgjhBoeQH7wiAyZNrYa)

VueX:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGAu__J4xoc&list=PL4cUxeGkcC...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGAu__J4xoc&list=PL4cUxeGkcC9i371QO_Rtkl26MwtiJ30P2)

~~~
lsorber
Did you see the Vue CLI v3 yet? It's an even nicer experience because it
manages your entire stack for you so you can focus on developing!

~~~
Dowwie
Does it require node adoption for the back end?

~~~
no1youknowz
No. My own backend is split between Laravel (php) for an API and GoLang for a
job + message queue.

------
codegeek
Another good vue resource is on laracasts which is mostly free. The short URL
is vuecasts.com which just redirects to the following:

[https://laracasts.com/series/learn-vue-2-step-by-
step](https://laracasts.com/series/learn-vue-2-step-by-step)

~~~
andrei_says_
This is incredibly well done. The teaching approach is top-notch, focusing on
small concepts in each video.

A pleasure to watch and try.

------
noir_lord
Very neat.

As a mostly backend developer who is competent at frontend I've been enjoying
Vue for the last year.

Missing
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lpemgMhi0k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lpemgMhi0k)
(First one was very useful to me)

~~~
no1youknowz
Thank you. Going to watch this later on this eve. I'm upvoting this and
commenting this way. Just in case anyone else who comes across this thread and
has come across other interesting videos, to please comment and share!

------
bedros
I'm curious if someone used vue with django and how's their experience

~~~
nrs26
I have! It works very well together. We use Django Rest Framework to set up
our APIs and haven’t had any issues. Anything in particular you’re worried
about that I can help answer?

------
Dowwie
Can anyone share his/her experience using Vuetify?

~~~
wjossey
Almost done porting over my entire product to vuetify, after having used
“rapid rails” during the original prototyping phase I did during the first 9
months of company existence. I was a Vue newb in October of last year, and now
feel very comfortable within the framework, and vuetify fits well underneath
Vue.

I’m generally happy and would recommend especially for smaller projects or
situations where you don’t have a lot of time to build out your own
components. I can see where my limits will be with the framework, but I won’t
hit those till I have the funding / revenue to justify needing to overcome
those.

~~~
Dowwie
What limits do you see?

~~~
wjossey
Just limitations around the component library. I find myself making certain
product decisions because I get something "for free" with the framework,
versus closer to what I know would be right for my use case (but require me to
write my own component).

My iteration philosophy though is to release first, get feedback, then look at
where something custom might most benefit my end users, rather than focus on
the customization up front. Sometimes the component just doesn't matter as
much as I thought it would, so the custom work doesn't matter. Other times it
ends up being interacted with a ton, so optimizing the experience makes a lot
of sense.

~~~
Dowwie
Great to see that Vuetify components are sufficient for helping you arrive at
those UX realizations sooner than later. I will use it the same way.

Would you mind providing more concretely which components are insufficient? At
a minimum, this would help me to anticipate potential hot spots during my own
Vuetify adoption. Further, are your customizations creating value that maybe
ought to be PR'd to their projects? Do you follow the same component design
for your customs?

~~~
wjossey
I think the list component, especially when used with a card, is a bit hard to
mangle in all the ways I want. This is just me trying to overuse the
components though, they aren’t bad on the surface.

The table components are good but not great. Find for some basic data
displaying, but lack the flexibility I’m looking for in more complex views.
There are some other options out there to solve this problem set though, like
hot table.

I don’t use their slider component as it’s not featurful enough for me.

I use a different date and time picker.

Their select box input has some good qualities but also some issues with
usability on mobile. You can work around them but it’s clunky.

As for me pushing back to them, I don’t think I will. My UI skills leave much
to be desired. I’ve seen what skillful front end developers look like and I am
not in their class. I’ll leave it to the experts :)

